# Speed Dating



## AwkrdNaptural (Jul 10, 2005)

So one of my goals is to start dating or at least being in the line of sight of the opposite sex. I have been on two blind dates but I was not interested in another date. I really feel like I'm missing out on what other 20-something-year-olds are doing at this time and I'm tired of hoping that someone will notice me. So I got this idea in my mind to try speed dating. There is a speed dating event Sept 13 and I want to go to it. I'm really freaking out about it and I haven't even signed up for it yet. I think I would be less anxious if I got a friend to go with me but I don't know if that will happen. Has anyone tried speed dating before? Let me know your experiences with it. It would be greatly appreciated. I'll keep you updated on my progress.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I've never done it but I would be greatly interested to hear how it goes. As for going by yourself, remember that these are the types of opportunities that can help bring you out of your shell, and you already know you want to do it so you definitely can't miss it. 

My first step towards dating was less than a year ago, 24 years old, and I just had had enough of sitting around not going out or doing anything. I went to a bar by myself and ended up with a phone number at the end of the night. Nothing came of it because I was terrible on the phone haha, but eventually I succeeded and the point is that the first step is the hardest but you have to take it.


----------



## AwkrdNaptural (Jul 10, 2005)

Sooo...I chickened out. I didn't have anyone to go with me so that just gave me the out that I was looking for I guess. Kinda disappointed in myself but I'm not going to let it get me down. There is another event Oct 24th. Maybe I'll get up enough courage to go to that one by myself if I have to.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

It may be good to learn to speak to the opposite sex. But I just don't see me meeting my perfect match within 12-20 people at a Speed Dating event. You have too get out and meet ALOT of people to truly meet your true match. Which makes me think it's a near impossible task for an SA person.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ebone said:


> Sooo...I chickened out. I didn't have anyone to go with me so that just gave me the out that I was looking for I guess. Kinda disappointed in myself but I'm not going to let it get me down. There is another event Oct 24th. Maybe I'll get up enough courage to go to that one by myself if I have to.


If you don't find a friend to go with, you might want to just date by joining an online dating service and meeting people one at a time. That way you have more control over what type of person you are interested in versus meeting alot of people that may or may not be right for you. Also when you join a online dating service, you are going at your own pace and are not under any pressure to succeed by finding someone as when you go to a speed dating event.


----------



## AwkrdNaptural (Jul 10, 2005)

So I'm trying online dating. So far it's going well. I hope I don't mess it up.


----------



## allybean (Feb 8, 2011)

Good Luck!


----------



## AwkrdNaptural (Jul 10, 2005)

Ok so I've been talking to this guy online for a little bit. When is is appropriate to have a first date and when do I tell him I have social anxiety if at all? All advice is appreciated.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

keep it secret for awhile, unless you start to panic during the date, or he senses something's not right. you can tell them if maybe you start to stumble during conversation, but they may not notice at first. if you start getting really into each other, maybe it might be a good idea to let them know.


----------



## Kusjmamire (Aug 20, 2011)

Speed dating= Taking a bunch of adderall pills and looking for as many dates as possible on the internet like a maniac, planning a dozen of dates every day, and keeping them each as short and effective as possible, talking really fast to your date so you can move on quickly to your next speeddate and by the end of the month having done over 200 dates!

Sorry, irrelevant but just thought this was funny to share, the words speed dating brought up some funny scenes in my head


----------



## AwkrdNaptural (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm excited. We have a tentative plan to meet next weekend. The anxiety hasn't kicked in yet but I'm sure as the time gets closer it will rise up. I've decided to keep my SA to myself for now. All he knows is that I'm shy so hopefully that will suffice.


----------



## AwkrdNaptural (Jul 10, 2005)

*Successful Date!*

Hell yeah I had a successful date. I wasn't even as nervous as I thought I would be. We meet up for coffee in the afternoon and spent two hours talking. He did most of the talking but he seemed to not mind. I told him I was quiet so he understood. I was nervously peeling the cardboard insulator they put on the cups and twirling my rings but he didn't make a big deal out of it. After he walked me to my car and did this awkward hug but we made plans to see a movie next weekend. My friend tells me since he suggested we met again that it's a good sign. So this experience has given me the courage to approach other guys on this online dating site. I'm excited to meet other guys.


----------



## AwkrdNaptural (Jul 10, 2005)

Just an update. I've had 2 dates with the same guy and now going on another date with a new guy this Friday. I'm still very quiet and awkward at times but it don't seem to matter or I'm just the only one that notices my awkwardness. I'm having fun though.


----------

